# SHORT EXCERPT FROM BOOK ON DP ( VERY SHORT )



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

This is the book I used to get better called 'at last a life' by paul david. I am just showing an excerpt of it so I hope I don't get in trouble. A lot of people do not understand why they have DP, and I think this is good information for many.

your body has a safety mechanism that protects it from all this worry and slows the mind down to safeguard itself. It takes a step back from this onslaught and shuts emotions and feelings down. This can then produce your feelings of detachment. The world around you may become hazy or out of focus and you feel empty, like a walking shell. Again this is your body saying enough is enough. I am not built to take all this worry, this constant deep thinking and questioning, so I will take my own break. Once you understand that you are not going mad and this symptom is being caused by an over-tired mind, exhausted through worry and introspection, it makes sense. These feelings cannot harm you in any way. With the fear factor taken out, it begins to hold less power over you and does not have the same effect. Although it is still annoying, you now know why you feel these feelings. Once you learn to accept them and stop adding worrying thoughts to the mix, this is another symptom that you will be able to overcome in time. Taking a step back and giving up the worrying thoughts, gives your mind the chance to rest, rejuvenate and refresh itself


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Juan said:


> This is the book I used to get better called 'at last a life' by paul david. I am just showing an excerpt of it so I hope I don't get in trouble. A lot of people do not understand why they have DP, and I think this is good information for many.
> 
> Nice !! Helped me think a lil better about it
> your body has a safety mechanism that protects it from all this worry and slows the mind down to safeguard itself. It takes a step back from this onslaught and shuts emotions and feelings down. This can then produce your feelings of detachment. The world around you may become hazy or out of focus and you feel empty, like a walking shell. Again this is your body saying enough is enough. I am not built to take all this worry, this constant deep thinking and questioning, so I will take my own break. Once you understand that you are not going mad and this symptom is being caused by an over-tired mind, exhausted through worry and introspection, it makes sense. These feelings cannot harm you in any way. With the fear factor taken out, it begins to hold less power over you and does not have the same effect. Although it is still annoying, you now know why you feel these feelings. Once you learn to accept them and stop adding worrying thoughts to the mix, this is another symptom that you will be able to overcome in time. Taking a step back and giving up the worrying thoughts, gives your mind the chance to rest, rejuvenate and refresh itself


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Good! I think anyone reading this can put them in the right direction for feeling better.


----------

